
Now Supporting Microsoft Azure and SQL Server - yurisagalov
http://chartio.com/blog/2013/08/sqlserver
======
300bps
_Living in San Francisco and being exposed mostly to the startup scene can
make you easily forget about the enormous amount of companies running on a
Windows stack_

Living outside San Francisco and working for a company with 19,000 employees
that has hundreds of SQL Servers spanning over a petabyte of storage, it's
funny to read things like this.

------
goofygrin
None of my clients have publicly accessible SQL servers (all behind
firewalls). This product would be great for them... but it looks like you want
them to open their db up to the world?

~~~
300bps
With Windows Azure SQL Databases, it by default has no ability to be accessed
from the public Internet. It is trivial (i.e. 10 seconds work) to add an IP
address and a specified port to allow access though.

Sure, it's a hole in the firewall but it's limited to a specific IP address,
on a non-standard port, protected by a strong password.

~~~
goofygrin
SQL Azure != SQL Server running in my clients network.

Say I've got a medical or heavy industrial client. They're not going to be
very likely to push their production databases (or even snapshots frankly)
into the cloud simply for this product (honestly they all have zero desire to
push their data into the cloud as the majority of them have heavily invested
in infrastructure over the last decades -- it's simply not an option at this
time for them).

~~~
300bps
Sure. I work at an investment bank with hundreds of SQL Servers self-hosted
myself. Your original comment I replied to said:

 _it looks like you want them to open their db up to the world?_

What I was trying to say was that this is not the case. With Azure, it takes
10 seconds to open the firewall for a specific IP address. With a self-hosted
firewall it probably takes longer but it's still not "opening their db to the
world" as you stated. It's opening a hole in the firewall for a specific
source IP address on a specific port with a specific destination IP address
protected by a strong login and password. So, open for one person, closed to
the rest of the world.

Your alternative is not to use the service.

